# Game 67: Spurs @ Heat (3/14 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, March 14, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another top-notch opponent. Hopefully we dont give up as many wide open 3's as last time. Gotta find a way to limit Parker's penetration. He got in the paint at will last time.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We really owe this team some payback, and owe it to ourselves to show we can compete with any team in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Z again tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm holding on to the rope for dear life


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> How big a game? Keywords on the Heat's pregame strategy board include: Unlikeable. Nasty. Relentless. Passionate. No friends.


So it'll either be war tonight...or we get our asses handed to us again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another timeout by the Spurs? That's their 2nd in about a minute. You'd think they were down 20 instead of up 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice post up by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal has been great so far tonight blocking out Duncan and Blair, and drawing fouls on both.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice run by Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike hits the J coming off a screen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-19 after 1

nice 11-2 run to end the quarter for the Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Jamaal has been great so far tonight blocking out Duncan and Blair, and drawing fouls on both.


Magloire the most under utilized player in the league, thanks Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off to another nice start tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Have the clocks gone back in America? WWE and NBA have both been sprung upon me


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Only just tuned in, looking good so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Have the clocks gone back in America? WWE and NBA have both been sprung upon me


Yeah, clocks were moved up an hour for daylight savings time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now 26-27 on his last 27 free throw attempts.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade now 26-27 on his last 27 free throw attempts.


Thankfully no longer are they and-nones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, turnovers are keeping this closer than it should.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a terrible, terrible pass Bibby.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets not fold at the end of this quarter..stay strong!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-39 at the half

Great D by the Heat. Hope it can continue for another half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

10 pt lead at the half, should be more but not bad at all


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone else orgasm when Joel dunked that?

:allhail:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully LeBron can get it going this half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario to Lebron for the and1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Wade with a ridiculous block


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick block by Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade blocks Duncan!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

haha look at young spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love this D we've seen the past 3 games


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Defense!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an awesome offensive board by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

dumb foul by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spurs making a little run here. HOLD ON TO THE ROPE


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice tip in from Magloire.

Need to stop these 3s!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-63 after 3

Gotta hold on here. Spurs will likely make a run.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spurs miss some threes and Wade makes 2 jumpers. Stuff like this wasn't happening during the 5 game losing streak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bron!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaa


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris ****ing Bosh with the block leading to Dwyane ****ing Wade to Lebron ****ing James then Dwyane ****ing Wade with the steal and the mother****ing dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bron!!!!!


WADE!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep this up! Please..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

wow Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are in a lull right now.

7-0 run by the Spurs


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo is calling some good timeouts this game. Any time the Spurs sniff a comeback he's regrouped everyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team hits that 20pt lead, then they seem to collectively go ice cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big basket by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the finish in traffic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JO-ELLLLLLLLLLLL With the awkward bucket!!!!

Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Did I just hear the excuse that Manu flops a lot because he plays with a lot of heart!?!?!!?

WTF was that!?!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal has had such a big impact in this game that would go unnoticed if you didnt watch the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is an ass whooping. Complete 180 from the last Spurs game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can just hope that Bosh's shot stays like this all playoff long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30 and 11 for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 30 and 12


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Win this by 30 please


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This game has been awesome.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Loved Big Cat and Chalmers tonight. Big Cat should play more. He gets it done.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers has been pretty solid ever since Bibby signed up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I can just hope that Bosh's shot stays like this all playoff long.


Gotta be lickin' his chops about going at Boozer in the playoffs.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

POTG for tonight? Toss up between Bosh and Wade for me...

Wade: 29 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers, +14

vs

Bosh: 30 points, 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 2 turnovers, +22


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh plays well, we play well


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What the heck is LeBron doing with that pair of shoes on the bench...?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller2Jamaaaaaal


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Magloire!! Don't rush back Z


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

woah

did anyone see those chicks behind Wade


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaand it's a 30 pts lead!!!!!

YEAH!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Juwan Howard!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

30

Party Time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gx said:


> POTG for tonight? Toss up between Bosh and Wade for me...
> 
> Wade: 29 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers, +14
> 
> ...


Bosh for me. He was consistent throughout. Wade and Lebron struggled with their shot early on.

Heat win 110-80

30pt win. Sweet revenge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish I got to see all of this one. Epic game by the looks.

Perhaps that losing streak was just what the Dr ordered.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Tough call, tempted to give it to Wade because he went 7-7 from the line


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

POTG = Bosh. His FG% is sick. 10-16


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Great response. Chris Bosh is my POTG. Just becuase we're use to it from Wade. But Bosh has really made us a scary team. We truly are a big three now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics lose at home to the Nets so we also gain a game on them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wish I got to see all of this one. Epic game by the looks.
> 
> Perhaps that losing streak was just what the Dr ordered.


I'd download it and watch it if I were you. Best game of the season, imo. Unreal D throughout, and that sequence in the 4th with the Lebron and Wade fastbreak dunks was just awesome.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great win guys!! Intense D throughout and some fluid offense, some of the best spacing I've seen. Magloire and Chalmers played really well too, and as I said, don't hurry back Z!! If we utilise Big Cat well enough, he can be the center we need. He bangs and gets boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh in the last 3 games:

24.3ppg on 61%, 10.3rpg


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> POTG = Bosh. His FG% is sick. 10-16


And he missed 3 wide open shots that I knew the moment he released he would miss. It's hard to believe he was 10-16 with the way he shot those, he had a very shaky release on some of them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Paybacks a bitch Spurs, you embarrass us we embarrass you. Wade POTG for me (defense was amazzzin blazzin) But I wouldn't complain if Bosh gets it. Big game for him as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I'd download it and watch it if I were you. Best game of the season, imo. Unreal D throughout, and that sequence in the 4th with the Lebron and Wade fastbreak dunks was just awesome.


Hook me up with a torrent and im down 

Wade or Bosh POTG? I can't really vote.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^check pm 

Cant go wrong with either. Wade was everywhere. Bosh was consistent throughout the game. I went with Bosh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh for POTG for me too, not sure if I've already posted that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^check pm
> 
> Cant go wrong with either. Wade was everywhere. Bosh was consistent throughout the game. I went with Bosh.


Can you hook me up with that as well? I don't know a site where I can find torrents of MIA games. I would love to watch all the games I missed.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to re-watch the game just so I can see this and the following play in game context. It was the most hyped I've been in a LONG time.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The arena almost came down after those two plays


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here is that 2 dunk sequence


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got around to watching this one yesterday. Super impressive win - our defense was incredible for pretty much the entire game.


----------

